# Die Jugend ist Schlimm geworden



## mimoun (13. Dezember 2009)

Nabend Buffed User,ich wollte fragen wie ihr die Jugend Heutzutage seht.Denn meiner Meinung nach ist die Jugend total Respektlos,Kennt keine Arbeit,Liebt den luxus und die Gewalt kennt keine grenzen.
Obwohl ich 13 bin.Habe ich Respekt vor jeden.Ich muss für mein Luxus arbeiten.Und meine Eltern kann man nicht als Arm bezeichnen.Wie denkt ihr über die Jugend Heute?


----------



## Death_Master (13. Dezember 2009)

1. Luxus ist nicht verwerflich und Arbeit nervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. wird Gewalt von Jugendliche geschürt die nix zu tun haben, damit meine ich aber nicht unbedingt Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. gibts viele Jugendliche die respektvoll sind und leider auch welche die es nicht sind, da magst du Recht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Dezember 2009)

das stand schon an Roms Stadtmauern^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Dezember 2009)

auf jedenfall werden viele jüngere kinder immer respektloser. das krieg ich jeden tag in der schule mit. ich hätt mich früher nie getraut nen 10 klässler blöd anzumachen Oo


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> auf jedenfall werden viele jüngere kinder immer respektloser. das krieg ich jeden tag in der schule mit. ich hätt mich *früher* nie getraut nen 10 klässler blöd anzumachen Oo


Aber heute tust du es?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Topic:
"Jugend" ist sehr allgemein gefasst und es gibt viele Jugendliche, die das totale Gegenteil sind, als von dir beschrieben.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber heute tust du es?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du weißt wie es gemeint war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du weißt wie es gemeint war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joa, aber es eine so schöne Vorlage... von daher musste ich diesen Satz bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brimbur (13. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das stand schon an Roms Stadtmauern^^




So sieht das aus... kann ich nur 100% unterschreiben jede neue generation ist noch schlimmer als zu vor... krimineller etc etc.. und sogar die ende 20 jährigen sagen, WIR waren nicht so!

Und dabei sagten wir uns im "teenie" alter wir weren nicht so.... 

Und hey auch als ich noch 15-16 war haben sich jugendliche besoffen, die schädel eingeschlagen rumgehuu...... .....rt und drogen genommen.... damals hiessen die vorbilder nicht sido, sondern meinetwegen rage against the machine und in den 70er waren es die hippies.... same procedure like every generation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(!


----------



## Tikume (13. Dezember 2009)

Offensichtlich ein Trollthread.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (13. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Offensichtlich ein Trollthread.



genau das richtige für dich *lächelt*


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Offensichtlich ein Trollthread.



Meine Uhr geht wohl net richtig, vor 11 Minuten? Und hier ist noch offen? oO

Naja, ich sage nur /sign zu LoD...


----------



## Sin (13. Dezember 2009)

Kann man leider nicht verallgemeinern. Bei mir in der Straße z.B. (eine reine 1 Familienhaussiedlung), haben die Kinder doch schon eine sehr Blumige Sprache. Die haben mir im alter von 6 Jahren bereits Schimpfwörter an den Kopf geworfen die kannte ich mit damals 16 noch nichtmal. Oder mein Liebling in der Straße: "Daniel" Absoluter Kotzbrocken. Beleidigt seine eigene Mutter auf der Straße als Schlampe und zeigt ihr den Mittelfinger.


----------



## shadow24 (14. Dezember 2009)

naja,ich würde es nicht nur auf die heutige Jugend münzen sondern generell das ganze System ist härter,abgestumpfter,rücksichtsloser und gefühlskälter geworden.das Verhalten der Kinder ist nur das Produkt unserer Gesellschaft.das war schon immer so....


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Dezember 2009)

danke shadow immer wenn ich das sage dann denken alle ich spinne, danke 1000 mal dafür!!


----------



## Davatar (14. Dezember 2009)

mimoun schrieb:


> Nabend Buffed User,ich wollte fragen wie ihr die Jugend Heutzutage seht.Denn meiner Meinung nach ist die Jugend total Respektlos,Kennt keine Arbeit,Liebt den luxus und die Gewalt kennt keine grenzen.
> Obwohl ich 13 bin.Habe ich Respekt vor jeden.Ich muss für mein Luxus arbeiten.Und meine Eltern kann man nicht als Arm bezeichnen.Wie denkt ihr über die Jugend Heute?


Du bist 13 und findest die Jugend von heute schlimm? Sorry, aber da kann ich mir ein Schmunzeln nicht verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja wie bereits weiter oben erwähnt wurde ist das kein neues Phänomen, dass über die Jugend geschimpft wurde, das gabs schon vor über 2000 Jahren. Dazu gibts Überlieferungen der alten Griechen ^^
Aber ansonsten, naja es kommt immer ein Bisschen drauf an wo man wohnt und in welchen Kreisen man sich bewegt. Ich möcht jetzt nicht unbedingt in nem Ghetto in den USA aufwachsen, wenn Du verstehst was ich meine. Ansonsten gilt in jeder Bevölkerungsgruppe, egal wo auf der Welt und auch egal in welcher Altersklasse: Deppen gibts überall, je mehr Leute an einem Ort sind, desto mehr Deppen sind dabei.
Ich bin ehrlich gesagt der Meinung, dass sich das grundsätzlich nie gross ändern wird. Allerdings kann ich mir durchaus gut vorstellen, dass es heute mehr "misserzogene" Leute gibt, da gewisse Leute ihren Spross lieber vor ne Kiste (PC/Fernseher) setzen, statt sich mit ihrem Kind auseinander zu setzen, mit ihm was zu unternehmen und es auch zu erziehen. Das konnte man halt früher noch nicht so gut, da waren die Kids ja quasi gezwungen rauszugehn, weils zu Hause nichts zu tun gab. Aber das war halt auch noch vor meiner Zeit ^^
Allerdings muss ich sagen: bei mir gingen Freunde immer vor und der Fernseher kam immer erst dann, wenn ich sonst nichts Sinnvolles zu tun hatte und ich denk nicht unbedingt, dass das heute anders ist. Ich bin auch in der Stadt aufgewachsen, aber ich wusste mir immer irgendwie zu helfen, um die Langeweile zu vertreiben.


----------



## Pymonte (14. Dezember 2009)

Also wenigstens was Bildung und Erziehung betrifft hat das in den jüngeren Generationen schon stark nachgelassen. Wir haben und letztens in der Fachgruppe über die Hiwi Stellen bei den Fächern der Erstis unterhalten und dabei kam rum, das wir Altsemester alle keinen sehr guten Eindruck von unseren Erstis haben. Lernresistent, aufsässig und vorlaut ohne Ende. Und es wird vermutlich nicht besser werden. Der Verfall beginnt so ab Jahrgang 1990 rum und tritt mal stärker und mal schwächer auf. Aber er ist definitiv zu spüren, wird sogar schon in einer demografischen Studie erforscht.


----------



## sympathisant (14. Dezember 2009)

sokrates soll schon gesagt haben:

"Die Jugend liebt heutzutage den Luxus. Sie hat schlechte Manieren, verachtet die Autorität, hat keinen Respekt vor den älteren Leuten und schwatzt, wo sie arbeiten sollte. Die jungen Leute stehen nicht mehr auf, wenn Ältere das Zimmer betreten. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, schwadronieren in der Gesellschaft, verschlingen bei Tisch die Süßspeisen, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer."

die alten sehen immer nur das schlechte an den jugendlichen. keine ahnung wieso. aber wenn man das im hinterkopf behält, wenn man alt wird, hat man weniger probleme mit dem verhalten der jugendlichen.


----------



## Martel (14. Dezember 2009)

Naja, zum Teil gebe ich dir Recht. Was die sich heute rausnehmen hätte ich mich damals nicht gewagt.

So manchmal wünschte ich mir den Rohrstock wieder in der Schule ^^. Wobei ich selbst nicht so alt bin das ich das kennen gerlernt habe. Aber zumidnest habe ich mit erlebt wie eine Lehrerin einen Freund, eine Backpfeiffe gegeben hat. Die hat gewirkt, er war dannach wie ausgewechslt. Und das die ganzen letzten 2 Jahre auf der Schule. Die Lehrerin hat sich selbst "gestellt" und durfte nicht wieder zurück in den Ruhestand.. die durfte weiter Arbeiten ( die Arme wurde aus dem Ruhestand geholt, Lehrermangel usw. )

Warum hat sie zu gehauen?

Andre ( so hieß er ) hat den Kopf eines anderen Mitschülers benutzt im einen.. mh doch recht massiven... Holzschrank zu öffnen... allerdings durch eine Stoßbewegung... hat er auch geschaft.

Darauf hin hat die lehrerin ihn gepackt und so derbst eine verbraten das wir alle Applaudiert haben. Ach das waren noch Zeiten... links die Ex rechts die Ex... und vormir die Zukünftige... Ex... ach ja...

*schwelgt in Erinnerungen.. und geht aus dem Beitrag*


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Dezember 2009)

ich muss jetzt aber auch sagen das die "jüngeren" (also diejenigen die sogar noch jünger sind als ich) schon wirklcih etwas aufmüpfiger geworden sind :/


----------



## sympathisant (14. Dezember 2009)

das hab ich über deine generation auch mal gesagt ... und meine eltern über mich. 

die welt wird sich also trotzdem weiterdrehen und mit der menschheit wird es bergab gehen ... und das seit ca. 2000 jahren ... :-)


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Dezember 2009)

ja die menschheit ist von grund auf schlecht ich habe es schon immer gewusst und viele andere auch

Misantrophie ftw!


----------



## Falathrim (14. Dezember 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Darauf hin hat die lehrerin ihn gepackt und so derbst eine verbraten das wir alle Applaudiert haben. Ach das waren noch Zeiten... links die Ex rechts die Ex... und vormir die Zukünftige... Ex... ach ja...
> 
> *schwelgt in Erinnerungen.. und geht aus dem Beitrag*


Signatur-würdig...genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Topic: Ich wollte de facto das posten, was Davatar und sympathisant geschrieben habe..."Du bist 13 und beschwerst dich über die Jugend? gtfo!" und den Spruch von Sokrates ;D


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann da garnicht mitreden... neben mir sahen sowieso alle aus wie der Teufel in Person... abgesehen von meiner Faulheit war ich immer ein ganz braves und artiges Kindchen... aber es ist schon lustig wenn man von 1m großen 5t Klässlern dumm angemacht wird... also das weiß ich noch, dass dies sich aus meiner Klasse... damals... (Wie sich das anhört...) keiner gewagt hätte...


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (14. Dezember 2009)

mimoun schrieb:


> Habe ich Respekt vor jeden


Entschuldigung, aber willst du einfach blindlinks jeden respektieren der dir über den Weg läuft ? Uns hat man gelehrt "Respektiert die Alten" - Und weisst du was ? Sc**iss drauf, wenn sich ein alter Sack wie der letzte Bock aufführt, muss ihm das auch gesagt werden. Nette und sympatische Leute werden respektiert und unhöfliche Idioten werden darauf aufmerksam gemacht ?
Wenn ein Lehrer handgreiflich werden würde, würde ich aufstehen und denselben zur Vernunft prügeln -> Gewalt ? Ja villeicht, aber es ist in meiner Ansicht Recht.

Das mit den Lehrern ist hier auch sehr wichtig. Früher Tyrann, heute Boxsack. Beides extreme Beispiele die zutreffen, da muss man sich halt für ein Mittelding entscheiden. Aber das wird ebenfalls nicht möglich sein.
Meine Meinung -> Das Alter sollte NIEMALS eine Rolle bei irgendetwas spielen. Wer nach dem Alter urteilt, ist nicht besser als ein Rassist von der üblen Sorte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse, Casual, 15, Ich kann Konjugieren !!!


----------



## Ykon (14. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Grüsse, Casual, 15, Ich kann Konjugieren !!!



Meine Frage wäre: Wer gehört noch zur "Jugend"?

Ich bin ein 16-Jähriger Abiturient. Gehör ich zur Jugend? Alt fühl ich mich noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder wird das mehr so nach dem geistigen Stand abgelesen? Also z.B. Männer, die auf die 30 zugehen, aber trozdem noch den Counterstrikeserver zu tode flamen?

Ooooder es werden hier nur die 4.-7.- Klässler gemeint, die auch vor keinem 1,90m Oberstufler zurückschrecken?

Grüße


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre: Wer gehört noch zur "Jugend"?
> 
> Ich bin ein 16-Jähriger Abiturient. Gehör ich zur Jugend? Alt fühl ich mich noch nicht
> 
> ...



"Jugendlicher" meint alles von 12 bis 18 Jahren, hier wird aber denke ich Teenager gemeint, von 13 bis 19 also.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Misantrophie ftw!


pah wie wir alle wissen machst du damit doch nur auf obercool... weil es ein paar leute "in" finden sich zu beschweren statt zu handeln >.<


----------



## F-S-N (14. Dezember 2009)

Oha also meine Meinung von der Jugend is......sehr sehr sehr schlecht....die meisten sind einfach nur Assozial und haben keinen Respekt vor Frauen oder älteren Menschen...naja was aus denen mal werden wird.....aber man sollte net nur die sehen die sich so benehmen sondern auch die von denen die das beigebracht bekommen haben....


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> pah wie wir alle wissen machst du damit doch nur auf obercool... weil es ein paar leute "in" finden sich zu beschweren statt zu handeln >.<


ähh wenn ich handeln würde dann hätten viele andere leute ein problem >.< ein essenzielles problem


----------



## Falathrim (14. Dezember 2009)

F-S-N schrieb:


> Oha also meine Meinung von der Jugend is......sehr sehr sehr schlecht....die meisten sind einfach nur Assozial und haben keinen Respekt vor Frauen oder älteren Menschen...naja was aus denen mal werden wird.....aber man sollte net nur die sehen die sich so benehmen sondern auch die von denen die das beigebracht bekommen haben....


Geburtstag  	4 Feb 1993


----------



## Linkin~ (14. Dezember 2009)

Wer auf ne Sonderschule in Berlin Kreuzberg geht brauch sich nicht wundern das er früher oder später son Thread hier aufmacht.


Verallgemeinerungen sind scheiße, die Jugend variiert von Stadt zu Stadt, von Schule zu Schule, wird von den Eltern beeinflusst und nicht zuletzt vom sozialem Umfeld.

In der Grundschule hätte man nie geglaubt, das ich mal sowas wie Gewalt ablehnen werde und Höflichkeit zeige, denn zu der Zeit war ich ein richtiges Arschloch, hallo soziales Umfeld.

Das hat sich im Laufe der Zeit kräftig durchgemischt, und jetzt in der 12 auf dem Gymnasium kenne ich ausschließlich nur nette Leute, und das wirkte sich auch auf mich aus, aber schon seit der 5ten Klasse langsam.

Was ich sagen will, die Jugend ist nicht schlimmer geworden, man nimmt das eigene Umfeld einfach nur stärker wahr und Negative Fälle wiegen einfach viel stärker.


Mal ganz davon abgesehen das die Medien doch nur wollen das Erwachsene die Jugend hassen, was leider auch gelingt.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (14. Dezember 2009)

Linkin~ schrieb:


> Verallgemeinerungen sind scheiße, die Jugend variiert von Stadt zu Stadt, von Schule zu Schule, wird von den Eltern beeinflusst und nicht zuletzt vom sozialem Umfeld.



Würd' ich nicht sagen. Ich behaupte mal stark, dass ein Kind sich immer gleich entwikeln würde, egal auf welchem Wege, die ja bekanntlich alle nach Rom führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (14. Dezember 2009)

Also ich denke schon, daß sich die Zeiten - die Gewohnheiten sehr verändert haben.
Sicher waren wir als Kinder damals auch dermaßen frech.
Bei uns war die Klasse an der Schule am "besten", die am aufmüpfigsten war.
Wir waren ganz gewiss keine Engel.

Dennoch gab es einen gewaltigen Unterschied zu heute -
der allerdings nicht nur durch heutige Jugend existiert.

Nein, es ist die Gesellschaft, die sich allgemein stark zum Negativen verändert hat.
Die ganzen Werte, die damals alle hatten, die sind heutzutage mehr oder weniger flöten gegangen.
Wir sind eine Wegschmeiss ~ und Spaßgesellschaft geworden, die wenig Achtung & Werte hat.

Und das betrifft die Jugend - ja sogar schon Kinder - genauso wie Erwachsene & Oldtimer.^^

Sicher finde ich so Einiges daneben, was die Jugend veranstaltet -
doch sooooo viele Erwachsene leben es ihnen doch nicht anders vor.
Woran orientieren sich denn Kinder/Jugendliche? (an uns).

Und was Erwachsene teilweise mit den Nachkommen machen ist unter aller Würde - einfach nur scheiße!

Dennoch sind längst nicht alle so unausstehlich pflegelhaft.
Es gibt auch sehr viele freundliche, hilfbereite Jugendliche!

Frohe Weihnachten!^^


----------



## Falathrim (14. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Würd' ich nicht sagen. Ich behaupte mal stark, dass ein Kind sich immer gleich entwikeln würde, egal auf welchem Wege, die ja bekanntlich alle nach Rom führen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich HOFFE das war ein Witz  o.0
Aber ich geh mal davon aus *fg*


----------



## Ykon (14. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Würd' ich nicht sagen. Ich behaupte mal stark, dass ein Kind sich immer gleich entwikeln würde, egal auf welchem Wege, die ja bekanntlich alle nach Rom führen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nöööööööööööööp. Hängt komplett vom Umfeld, Freunden, Eltern usw. ab.
Oder denkst du, dass sich ein Jugendlicher den ganzen Tag die Birne zusäuft, während Vater und Mutter Nuklearforscher und Gehirnchirurg sind und seine Freunde sich nur mit Pen & Paper Rollenspielen die Zeit vertreiben?

Jeder Mensch ist ein Individuum und wächst auch anders auf. Ich sag jetzt nicht, dass Menschen keine Individuen sind, wenn sie sich einer Gruppe Gleichgesinnter anschließen. Absolut alles mögliche kann ein Faktor dafür sein, wie sich ein Mensch entwickelt.



LordofDemons schrieb:


> ähh wenn ich handeln würde dann hätten viele andere leute ein problem >.< ein essenzielles problem



Das hätte ich gerne weiter erläutert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Grushdak schrieb:


> Dennoch gab es einen gewaltigen Unterschied zu heute -
> der allerdings nicht nur durch heutige Jugend existiert.
> 
> Nein, es ist die Gesellschaft, die sich allgemein stark zum Negativen verändert hat.
> ...



Beispiele für die Unterschieden zwischen heute und früher?
Welche Werte sind flöten gegangen?
Woher beziehst du deine Stellung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Grüße


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (14. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich HOFFE das war ein Witz  o.0
> Aber ich geh mal davon aus *fg*



Nein ganz ehrlich. Ich denke nicht, dass die Umwelt ein Lebewesen so beeinflussen kann, dass es eine vollkommen andere Persönlichkeit werden würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wenn schon, wer entscheidet, wo die Grenze ist, zwischen Dingen, die ein Kind "schlecht" und Dingen, die ein Kind "gut" machen. Das ist ja Humbug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Oder denkst du, dass sich ein Jugendlicher den ganzen Tag die Birne zusäuft, während Vater und Mutter Nuklearforscher und Gehirnchirurg sind und seine Freunde sich nur mit Pen & Paper Rollenspielen die Zeit vertreiben?"
Der Jugendliche würde sich, meiner Meinung nach, auch so die Birne zusaufen wollen, auch wenn Vater und Mutter das zu verhindern versuchen.
Wenn ich etwas nicht mache (-n kann), dann macht mich das nicht zu einer anderen Person. 
Bsp: Ein Junge will kiffen, Mama und Papa verbieten es (klar oder ?), Junge macht es trotzdem - Hat das Umfeld etwas geändert ? Das mit der Tüte kommt raus, Junge bekommt Zusammenschiss, geht kiffen -> Wurde was geändert ? Nein, ich denke nicht.
Das ist nunmal meine Ansicht, lasse mich aber gerne von guten Argumenten bekehren.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Dezember 2009)

ich denke schon das es auf das umfeld ankommt in dem der mensch aufwächst^^


----------



## Ykon (14. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Der Jugendliche würde sich, meiner Meinung nach, auch so die Birne zusaufen wollen, auch wenn Vater und Mutter das zu verhindern versuchen.
> Wenn ich etwas nicht mache (-n kann), dann macht mich das nicht zu einer anderen Person.
> Bsp: Ein Junge will kiffen, Mama und Papa verbieten es (klar oder ?), Junge macht es trotzdem - Hat das Umfeld etwas geändert ? Das mit der Tüte kommt raus, Junge bekommt Zusammenschiss, geht kiffen -> Wurde was geändert ? Nein, ich denke nicht.
> Das ist nunmal meine Ansicht, lasse mich aber gerne von guten Argumenten bekehren.



Aber denkst du nicht, wenn seine Freunde schonmal mit Drogen in Kontakt gekommen sind, dass die Chance, dass dieser Jugendliche selber zur Tüte greift, viel höher ist? 
Ich sage ja nicht, dass das Umfeld einen Heranwachsenden von etwas abhält, sondern ihn erst auf bestimmte Ideen, Bedürfnisse und Verhaltensmuster bringt.


Grüße


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (14. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich sage ja nicht, dass das Umfeld einen Heranwachsenden von etwas abhält, sondern ihn erst auf bestimmte Ideen, Bedürfnisse und Verhaltensmuster bringt.
> Grüße


Tjo, dazu bringen, villeicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber daran bleiben und so aktiv sein Leben ändern, denk' ich eher nicht.

Edhit: Ich will nur sagen, dass das Unterbewusstsein eines Menschen, aus meiner Sicht, schon genaue Pläne für denselben hat. Wie eine Art Kokosnuss, äussere Einflüsse bringen villeicht kurzweilig etwas, aber ich glaube nicht daran, dass sich Menschen ändern können.

Edhit2: Diskutieren tu ich zwar gerne, muss nun aber Französisch lernen. Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Ykon (14. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Tjo, dazu bringen, villeicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt, das ist dann aber wiederrum wohl bei jedem anders. Ich zum Beispiel war/bin von vielen Rauchern umgeben. Sehr viele meiner Freunde rauchen und kamen auch aml mit Drogen in Kontakt. Ich hab mich von dem Ganzen total distanziert: Ich find Rauchen ekelig und Drogen erst recht. Aber vielleicht hab ich mir auch ebend wegen meiner Freunde diese Meinung eingetrichtert. Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt selber nicht und die ganze Sache interessiert mich jetzt auch ein wenig, aber hab jetzt wirklich keine Lust mir Infos/Fakten aus Google zu ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





0/8/15 schrieb:


> Edhit2: Diskutieren tu ich zwar gerne, muss nun aber Französisch lernen. Schönen Abend noch.



Dito. Bei mir liegt Spanisch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gn8


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Dezember 2009)

mein bruder hat mich sehr beeinflusst :O
den ganzen scheiß den er gemacht hat und dafür ärger gekriegt hat mach ich nicht, weil ich halt weiß das es nur ärger bringen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


solche sachen wie trinken im zimmer mit freunden obwohl das verboten ist, rauchen, drogen, mal eben so 1 1/2 stunden zu spät kommen und tests die 5 oder 6 waren verstecken ^^
dank ihm weiß ich das sowas nur ärger macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mein bruder hat mich sehr beeinflusst :O
> den ganzen scheiß den er gemacht hat und dafür ärger gekriegt hat mach ich nicht, weil ich halt weiß das es nur ärger bringen würde
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt nur eine richtige Zeit und einen richtigen Ort für Drogen...Die Uni. Da du niemals auf die Uni gehst darfst du net Drogen nehmen.
Achja, Gras ist für Weicheier. Das darfst du nehmen...
Also bei uns uf der SChule ist so die 11 Klassenstufe die Assiklasse mti saufen und Drogen nhemen und so. Wir, die 10 Klasse haben halt dafür überdurchschnittlich viele, nun ja, so kleine Spasten die einfach 10 Jahre zurückgeblieben sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Laz0rgun (14. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer ich glaube wir beide gehen auf die gleiche Schule. Kann Selbiges nur bestätigen...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> tests die 5 oder 6 waren verstecken ^^



hm sorry aber dann ist dein bruder kein profi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich habs bisher noch immer geschafft meine schlechten französischarbeiten zu unterschlagen^^


----------



## Falathrim (14. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Es gibt nur eine richtige Zeit und einen richtigen Ort für Drogen...Die Uni. Da du niemals auf die Uni gehst darfst du net Drogen nehmen.


Wohl wahr *g*



> Achja, Gras ist für Weicheier. Das darfst du nehmen...


Quatsch. Gras ist die einzige "Droge" die ich überhaupt nehme bzw. nehmen würde. Die Schäden von dem Scheiß sind nicht sooo signifikant und es ist wenigstens noch natürlich und macht nicht bzw. nur wenn mans übertrieben viel nimmt abhängig. Und ich hab genug Freunde die andere Drogen nehmen. Das schreckt wirklich mehr als genug ab.



> Also bei uns uf der SChule ist so die 11 Klassenstufe die Assiklasse mti saufen und Drogen nhemen und so. Wir, die 10 Klasse haben halt dafür überdurchschnittlich viele, nun ja, so kleine Spasten die einfach 10 Jahre zurückgeblieben sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bei uns nicht mehr *g* Die 11te ist bei uns im Abi, genauso wie wir, die 12ten. Aber wir waren wohl mit die "Drogenassis", wobei unsere Schule eh nur Spießerkinder hat, die zu nem guten Teil nicht mal Alkohol trinken...ich bin schon fast als Assi schulbekannt^^


----------



## Grushdak (15. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Quatsch. Gras ist die einzige "Droge" die ich überhaupt nehme bzw. nehmen würde. Die Schäden von dem Scheiß sind nicht sooo signifikant und es ist wenigstens noch natürlich ...


Sry, daß ich dem entschieden widerspreche.

Wie naiv muß man eigentlich sein?
Wiss Ihr überhaupt, was in dem "Gras" für Stoffe sind - schon mal überprüft - schonmal Handbücher zur Zucht gelesen?

Man kann z.B. (und es wird sehr oft auch gemacht) die Pflanzen so düngen,
daß sie onmass wuchern - somit einen sehr hohen Ertrag bringen.
Nur in diesem Düngemittel kommt ein Stoff (natürlicher Stoff aus einer anderen Pflanze) vor, 
wo ganz wenige ml (Milliliter) schön tödlich sein können.
Und genau dies raucht Ihr dann ebenso mit - zwar abgeschwächt, ab es ist höchstwahrscheinlich noch vorhanden.

Ok, besstimmt verkauft nicht jeder Dealer solches Gras - das Risiko ist aber recht hoch, da es in dieser Art mehr Ertrag pro Pflanze gibt.

Sooo viele Drogen werden einfach nur gestreckt, total verunreinigt auf den Markt gebracht.
Alleine wegen den Streckmitteln könnte man schon das Kotzen bekommen.

greetz


----------



## Falathrim (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin mir durchaus über Risiken bewußt. Komplett blind konsumieren tu auch ich nicht. Keine Angst ;>

Und wär Alkohol illegal gäbs den auch selbst gepanscht und Methanolgetränkt ;D


----------



## Davatar (15. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Nein ganz ehrlich. Ich denke nicht, dass die Umwelt ein Lebewesen so beeinflussen kann, dass es eine vollkommen andere Persönlichkeit werden würde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Daraus könnte man schlussfolgern, dass sich ein Mensch grundsätzlich nie ändern kann und auch Rehabilitierung unmöglich ist. Das seh ich aber ganz klar ganz anders. Ich kenne ne Menge Leute, die sich komplett geändert haben in ihrem Leben und das hing immer mit ihrem sozialen Umfeld zusammen.



Falathrim schrieb:


> Quatsch. Gras ist die einzige "Droge" die ich überhaupt nehme bzw. nehmen würde. Die Schäden von dem Scheiß sind nicht sooo signifikant und es ist wenigstens noch natürlich und macht nicht bzw. nur wenn mans übertrieben viel nimmt abhängig. Und ich hab genug Freunde die andere Drogen nehmen. Das schreckt wirklich mehr als genug ab.


Das zeugt einmal mehr von schlechter Aufklärung. Gras ist genauso ne Droge wie alle andern auch und kann (muss aber nicht) genauso abhängig machen wie alle andern Drogen auch. Ausserdem kanns Angstzustände, Verfolgungswahn und andere lustige Symptome herbeirufen.

Ich zitiere hier mal kurz den Wiki-Artikel zu "Cannabis als Rauschmittel":


> Negative psychische Auswirkungen
> Die Folgen des Cannabis- bzw. THC-Konsums auf die Psyche sind vielfältig und abhängig von verschiedenen Faktoren, daher können wenig generelle Aussagen getroffen werden, für welchen Personenkreis welche Dosis schädigend wirkt und unter welchen Umständen bereits einmaliger oder seltener Konsum Probleme mit sich bringt.
> 
> *Amotivationssyndrom*
> ...


Und spätestens wenn man mal miterlebt, wie stark ein Mensch in eine solche Panikattacke oder Psychose geraten kann, wenn er Cannabis konsumiert hat, findet mans nicht mehr lustig.
Dass wir uns recht verstehn, ich sag jetzt nicht "Böööse, bloss nicht nehmen!". Gewisse Erfahrungen macht man in seinem Leben, das gehört alles dazu, aber man muss sich immer bewusst sein, dass Drogen nunmal Drogen sind, egal ob sie als "harte" oder "weiche" Drogen bezeichnet werden und dass sie allesamt Nachwirkungen haben, egal wiviel man davon konsumiert. Und gerade dann wenn man von sich aus schon das Gefühl hat, dass man eher eine labile Person ist sollte man solches Zeug nicht anrühren. Denn wer einmal süchtig ist, ist nur schwer wieder davon los zu bringen.


----------



## sympathisant (15. Dezember 2009)

auch wenns OT wird.

der ehemalige englische drogenbeauftragte hat untersuchungsergebnisse bekanntgegeben nach denen das bisherige schema blödsinn ist. danach wurden die drogen nach gefährlichkeit so eingestuft: 

1. Heroin A
2. Cocaine A
3. Barbiturates (Sedatives) B [Beruhigungsmittel]
4. Methadone (Opioid) A
5. Alcohol Legal
6. Ketamine C
7. Benzodiazepines (Sedatives) C [Valium, etc]
8. Amphetamine (Speed) B
9. Tobacco legal
10. Buprenorphine (Opioid) C
11. Cannabis C
12. Solvents Legal [Lösungsmittel - Klebstoffe, etc]
13. 4-methylthioamphetamine (amphetamine derivative) A
14. LSD A
15. Methylphenidate(Ritalin) B
16. Anabolic steroids C
17. Gamma 4-hydroxybutyric acid (depressant, &#8220;date-rape drug&#8221 C [GHB - Liquid Ecstasy]
18. Ecstasy A
19. Amyl Nitrate (nitrite inhalants, &#8220;poppers&#8221 Legal
20. Khat (plant-derived stimulant) Legal (illegal in USA)

die buchstaben A - C sind das momentane ranking (A - ganz schlimm, C - kriegste fast frei zu kaufen)

nach der veröffentlichung der liste musste der herr seinen hut nehmen. dabei ist es wohl eine wissenschaftlich fundierte liste. aber sie hat nicht in das konzept der regierung gepasst.

ich kenne nicht alle davon. und hab die wenigsten probiert. aber der momentane umgang mit drogen und deren verteufelung hilft nicht sondern ist eher kontraproduktiv. 

wenn die jugend damit weniger probleme hat und das auch beibehält kann man vielleicht irgendwann mal ganz normal drüber sprechen und sich vernünftig gedanken über verbote oder legalisierung machen.

eine ähnliche untersuchung soll es wohl auch in frankreich gegeben haben, da das ergebnis aber nicht so wahr, wie die regierung (hier der auftraggeber) es sich erhofft hat, ist sie relativ schnell wieder verschwunden.


----------



## F-S-N (15. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Geburtstag  	4 Feb 1993


und?


----------



## Silenzz (15. Dezember 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Man kann z.B. (und es wird sehr oft auch gemacht) die Pflanzen so düngen,
> daß sie onmass wuchern - somit einen sehr hohen Ertrag bringen.
> Nur in diesem Düngemittel kommt ein Stoff (natürlicher Stoff aus einer anderen Pflanze) vor,
> wo ganz wenige ml (Milliliter) schön tödlich sein können.
> ...



Kurze frage, mich würde mal interessieren, in welchem Dünger dieses "Gift" vorkommt und wie es heißt, hab davon noch nie was gehört und ich glaub ich kann zugeben, das ich mich mit dem Thema ein wenig auseinander gesetzt hab *hüstel*


----------



## Falathrim (15. Dezember 2009)

F-S-N schrieb:


> und?


Ich finds einfach lächerlich, wenn Jugendliche sich selbst in den Dreck ziehen. bzw. ihre Altersgruppe. Ich bin auch Jugendlicher und ich tus auch nicht. Es ist einfach abstrus.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Dezember 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sry, daß ich dem entschieden widerspreche.
> 
> Wie naiv muß man eigentlich sein?
> Wiss Ihr überhaupt, was in dem "Gras" für Stoffe sind - schon mal überprüft - schonmal Handbücher zur Zucht gelesen?
> ...



Darf ich dich darauf hinweisen, dass Botox das wohl hochkonzentrierteste bekannte Nervengift ist, das es gibt? Einige Milliliter um die gesamte Menschheit auszulöschen; ein Mensch stirbt, wenn er sich einen Tee aus einem kleinen Zigarettenstummel kocht und nicht zu letzt Eukalyptus ist ebenfalls ein starkes Nervengift, welches für uns hochgradig tötlich wäre (deshalb sind Koalas immer so träge btw). Jedenfalls wollte ich damit sagen dass viele alltägliche Stoffe hochgiftig sind, in sehr sehr geringen Mengen aber vertragbar bzw. nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Manoroth (15. Dezember 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sry, daß ich dem entschieden widerspreche.
> 
> Wie naiv muß man eigentlich sein?
> Wiss Ihr überhaupt, was in dem "Gras" für Stoffe sind - schon mal überprüft - schonmal Handbücher zur Zucht gelesen?
> ...



einfache methode um dem vorzubeugen: selber anbauen^^ is einfach und man weiss was da drin is^^

und in der schweiz sogar im kleinen rahmen legal (zumindest die pflanzen anzubauen) ich glaube 5 pflanzen pro familien mitglied sind erlaubt (da man das dann einfach nur zum eigen gebrauch verwenden kann da der verkauf net grossartig lohnt bei so kleinen mengen)


----------



## Hackseputt (15. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich finds einfach lächerlich, wenn Jugendliche sich selbst in den Dreck ziehen. bzw. ihre Altersgruppe. Ich bin auch Jugendlicher und ich tus auch nicht. Es ist einfach abstrus.



Hmm ich bin 16, gehe in die 10 Klasse eines Gymnasiums und sage, die 5.- & 6. Klässler sind sxtrem frech. Neulich hat mich so ein Typ beleidigt, der ging mir grad so bis zur Hüfte (bin 195 cm groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Mal kurz gerammt und er liegt auf dem Boden. Das Blöde ist, irgendwie schaffen es die Lehrer genau dann daneben zu stehen....
Oder so ein Fred, ungefähr selbe Statur wie ein Gartenzwerg hat eine Freundin von mir als dreckige Hure beleidigt, einfach so ! Da hab ich ihn gepackt und in einen Mülleimer gesteckt und auf einen Tisch gestellt ( Sinn und Zweck: wenn er sich aus dem Kübel befreien will, fällt er runter xD)

und ich bin nun wirklich nicht brutal....


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Dezember 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> ( Sinn und Zweck: wenn er sich aus dem Kübel befreien will, fällt er runter xD)



haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Maine (15. Dezember 2009)

> Und spätestens wenn man mal miterlebt, wie stark ein Mensch in eine solche Panikattacke oder Psychose geraten kann, wenn er Cannabis konsumiert hat, findet mans nicht mehr lustig.



Wenn man keine ahnung hat ***** halten....

Du redest über Gras wie ein Politiker über PC-Games


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2009)

Mr.Maine schrieb:


> Wenn man keine ahnung hat ***** halten....
> 
> Du redest über Gras wie ein Politiker über PC-Games


Ok jetzt bin ich doch ein Bisschen sauer! Erstens ist dieser Spruch einfach unter aller Sau, vor allem wenn Du nicht schreibst was an meiner Aussage falsch ist und erst recht wenn Du keine Ahnung hast woher ich meine Informationen beziehe. Zweitens halte ich gerne eine Diskussion in vernuenftigem Rahmen in dem man den Diskussionspartner respektiert und ihm mindestens soviel Respekt entgegen bringt wie man selbst von ihm erwartet!
Gut, jetzt wo das geklaert ist informiere ich Dich gerne darueber, woher ich meine Informationen beziehe. Der Wiki-Artikel sollte eine gewisse wissenschaftlich begruendete Darstellung bringen, da es halt viele Leute in den Foten gibt, die eher wenig von persoenlichen Erfahrungen halten und dann immer eine Quelle fordern.
Aber ich selbst habe ein paar Jahre als Barkeeper gearbeitet, in Clubs, Bars, in ner Studentenbar und an Raves und anderen Grossveranstaltungen. Dazu hat einerseits gehoert, dass ich mich zum Thema Alkohol- und Drogenmissbrauch weiterbilden liess, wodurch ich vermutlich wesentlich mehr ueber Wirkungen und Nebeneffekte von harten, sowie weichen Drogen weiss, als Du Dir vorstellen kannst. Denn wenn an ner Party einer umkippt ists enorm wichtig unterscheiden zu koennen, ob der nun einfach nur betrunken ist, ob er ne Alkoholvergiftung hat oder ob er ne Ueberdosis an Drogen zu sich genommen hat. Da gehts um Leben und Tod und wenn man falsch oder gar nicht reagiert kann durchaus jemand dran sterben!
Zusaetzlich hab ich mir durch meine Arbeit als Barkeeper auch nen recht grossen Bekanntenkreis aufgebaut und da sind zum Teil recht kapputte Leute dabei, bei denen man gut sieht wohin sowas fuehren kann.
Und ja ich war auch mal dabei als wir in nem kleineren Kreis mit Cannabis experimentiert haben und eine Freundin von uns in nen totalen Verfolgungswahn verfallen ist. Am Anfang dachten wir noch die spielt uns was vor, aber dann wurds doch recht heftig. Zum Glueck konnten wir sie schlussendlich wieder beruhigen, aber seit diesem Abend kann mir keiner mehr erzaehlen, Gras sei harmlos!
Ich rede hier ueberhaupt nicht "wie ein Politiker" sondern ich will hier bewusst machen, dass jede Droge Nebenwirkungen haben kann. Auch wenn Cannabis fuer viele Leute recht harmlos ist kanns eben trotzdem auch mal heftige Auswirkungen haben, ob Dus mir glauben willst oder nicht!
Eigentlich sollte ja klar sein, dass "bewusstsein veraendernde Substanzen" eben genau das tun: sie aendern das Bewusstsein und das kann eben auch mal nach hinten losgehn.
Wie gesagt ich bin keiner der was sagt wenn sich jemand mal nen Joint dreht oder sowas, hab ich alles auch mal gemacht, aber verharmlost das Thema einfach nicht! Denn es ist lange nicht jeder Mensch psychisch stabil und niemand weiss so richtig, was gewisse Drogen auf ihn fuer Auswirkungen haben koennen!

So und jetzt haett ich von Dir gerne entweder sachliche Kritik zu meiner Aussage MIT Begruendung oder aber zeig wenigsten soviel Anstand und halt Dich aus dem Thread raus wenn Du nichts dazu zu sagen hast!


----------



## sympathisant (16. Dezember 2009)

oke. der typ hatte ne panikattacke. aber letztendlich hat er keine weiteren schäden erlitten. ich kenne mädels die hier auch panikattacken erlitten haben. 

wie schon geschrieben, hat ein bisschen gras noch keinen menschen getötet. man wird auch nicht körperlich abhängig davon .. im gegensatz zu alkohol. daher betrachte ich deinen ehemalige beruf (barkeeper) als wesentlich schlimmer und verachtenswürdiger als den eines "dealers" der n bisschen gras vertickt.


um mal wieder aufs thema zurückzukommen: selbstbewusstsein hat noch niemandem geschadet. und wir wollen alle, dass unsere kinder selbstbewusst werden. aber wenn sie es dann sind, jammern die alten und älteren rum, dass kinder keinen respekt mehr haben.

das einzige was ich an der heutigen jugend als fehler betrachte ist das mangelnde verständnis für geld. die meisten kriegen alles in den arsch geschoben und haben keine ahnung davon wie lange man arbeiten muss um mal 2000 euro auf dem konto zu haben. ausgeben tun sie es problemlos innerhalb von einer woche. und dann jammern sie rum weil sie hoch verschuldet sind.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

Mr.Maine schrieb:


> Wenn man keine ahnung hat ***** halten....
> 
> Du redest über Gras wie ein Politiker über PC-Games


naja ganz unrecht hat er aber nicht^^

Diese Drogen bzw. allgemein Drogen verstärken ja Gefühle (der von uns erlebte Rausch), viele denken aber die machen einfach NUR glücklich ziehn sich das Zeug rein wenn se grad vor irgendwas angst haben oder traurig sind und BAM Panikattacke.
Also das ist jetzt mein recht spärliches wissen über drogen so hab ich mir das zumindest mal erklären lassen von so nem Suchtbeauftragten oder irgend so nem fuzi^^

btw: Davatar posts > ALL das musste einfach mal gesagt werden


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Dezember 2009)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> Oder so ein Fred, ungefähr selbe Statur wie ein Gartenzwerg hat eine Freundin von mir als dreckige Hure beleidigt, einfach so ! Da hab ich ihn gepackt und in einen Mülleimer gesteckt und auf einen Tisch gestellt ( Sinn und Zweck: wenn er sich aus dem Kübel befreien will, fällt er runter xD)
> 
> und ich bin nun wirklich nicht brutal....


<3, Dachte ich bin der Einzige^^. 
Das Geilste war sowieso, als wir eine Klassenbesprechung mit dem Lehrer über die unteren Klassenschichten hatte, weil diese unsere Fahrräder verunstalten. 
Ich an den Lehrer: Ja was will man da schon gross machen, die sind halt klein und "unschuldig" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lehrer: Tjo...schlagen ? :=)

Ich musste schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Thema Grass -> Immer beim Dealer deines Vertrauens einkaufen und wegen Davatar hab' ich keine Lust mehr drauf, danke *ein bischen sarkastisch*.


Edhit @sympathisant: O.K Selbstbewusstsein ist gut, eine wunderbare Eigenschafft, hab' da auch mehr als genug davon... Aber !!!... Wenn die Kinder so bleiben, und den nächstbesten Hulk beleidigen, während sie sein Auto mit Honig beschmieren, dann würden sie noch froh sein ,wenn wir sie damals zusammengestraucht hätten...


----------



## sympathisant (16. Dezember 2009)

entweder kriegen sie auf die finger .. und lernen draus. (wenns die eltern nicht verhindern und ihre kinder in schutz nehmen - klage usw.) oder sie kaufen sich irgendwann mal selbst ein auto und wissen spätestens dann, dass es einen wert hat (wenns die eltern nicht verhindern und ihrem junior eins zum 18. geburtstag geschenkt haben).


----------



## ROCKnLOL (16. Dezember 2009)

lsd ist schlecht gaaanz schlecht...für mich jedenfalls mein trip war die hölle auf erden.
mag vllt auch daran liegen das wir schon 2 tage auf koks,speed und xtc gefeiert haben und das zeug hat mich voll weggeworfen. habe früher viel gefeiert aber war dadurch meiner meinung nicht kriminell.... jetzt nehme ich ab und an mal ne nase koks oder ne ..technotanztablette.. aber dadurch fühle ich mich nich als krimineller.
wobei ich sagen muss das der typ von dem ich es kaufe es ja schon ist^^ verharmlosen tue ich es nicht. aber ich für meinen teil komme damit klar und mir is egal was andere davon denken und jmd übereden sowas zu nehmen würde ich niemals tun


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Dezember 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> entweder kriegen sie auf die finger .. und lernen draus. (wenns die eltern nicht verhindern und ihre kinder in schutz nehmen - klage usw.)


Finger ist lustig =D


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich fühle mich langsam spießig, weil ich net saufe und Drogen nehme. Aber auf der anderen Seite denke ich, saufen und Drogen nehmen kann jeder. Deswegen ist man lange net cool. Einfach nur dumm. Aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich langsam spießig, weil ich net saufe und Drogen nehme. Aber auf der anderen Seite denke ich, saufen und Drogen nehmen kann jeder. Deswegen ist man lange net cool. Einfach nur dumm. Aber jedem das Seine.



Tolle Schwarz-Weiss-Sicht :/   <---Ironie !


----------



## Reflox (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde die heutige Jugend schlimm, und ich bin auch erst 14...

Heute hab ich nen Erstklässler (den ich kenne) gegen 3 Fünftklässerler verteidigen müssen, als ich ihnen sagte sie sollen ihn in Ruhe lassen sind sie auf mich los, ich meine seit wann können 3 Staubkörnchen einen Riesen zu fall bringen? Sie denken nicht mal nach, nein sie müssen schlagen.

Beispiel Nr.2 

Mein Kumpel, sagte zu einem du scheiss Tschink (son fluchwort gegen italiener) Weil der ihn anpöbelte. War auf ihn bezogen nicht auf das Volk. Was macht der den er beleidigt hatte? Klar er rennt zu seinen Kumpels die alle Schweizer oder Jugoslawen sind, und fühlt sich dann mit seinen Homies (oh gott was für ein Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) total stark. Langsam hauts mir den Nuggi (Schweizer^^) raus! Am liebsten würd ich denen so eine fadengerade in die Schnorre bölzen, aber dann wär ich gleich dumm wie sie.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Beispiel Nr.2
> 
> Mein Kumpel, sagte zu einem du scheiss Tschink (son fluchwort gegen italiener) Weil der ihn anpöbelte. War auf ihn bezogen nicht auf das Volk. Was macht der den er beleidigt hatte?



Wenn die wörchli so domm sind, wie d'seisch, wie söttet's denn wösse, dass das ned uf alli bezoge esch ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exicoo (16. Dezember 2009)

DER schrieb:


> auf jedenfall werden viele jüngere kinder immer respektloser. das krieg ich jeden tag in der schule mit. ich hätt mich früher nie getraut nen 10 klässler blöd anzumachen Oo


Das finde ich auch so schlimm...


----------



## Reflox (17. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Wenn die wörchli so domm sind, wie d'seisch, wie söttet's denn wösse, dass das ned uf alli bezoge esch ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Häsch rächt, ish halt schlimm mit dene... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (17. Dezember 2009)

Besonders intelligent ist es jedenfalls nicht, hier praktisch öffentlich über seinen Drogenkonsum zu berichten...


----------



## dragon1 (17. Dezember 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Besonders intelligent ist es jedenfalls nicht, hier praktisch öffentlich über seinen Drogenkonsum zu berichten...


das erklaert aber so einiges bei Buffed >.<


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. Dezember 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> das einzige was ich an der heutigen jugend als fehler betrachte ist das mangelnde verständnis für geld. die meisten kriegen alles in den arsch geschoben und haben keine ahnung davon wie lange man arbeiten muss um mal 2000 euro auf dem konto zu haben. ausgeben tun sie es problemlos innerhalb von einer woche. und dann jammern sie rum weil sie hoch verschuldet sind.




Nur mal um sich besser in die Sicht des Anderen reinversetzen zu können, würde ich gerne erfahren, wie alt du bist. Ich jedenfalls bin in ein paar Wochen 18 und denke nicht, dass deine Beschreibung auf mich zutrifft. Ich habe nicht wenig Geld; mein Vater verdient recht gut und mir "fehlt es an nichts" sag ich mal. Aber ich bekomme nicht all das was ich will bzw. will nicht alles, was andere haben oder was mir mein Leben erleichtert^^. Verschulden tue ich mich auch nicht, bin eher der sparsame (gehe nicht arbeiten, Schule und so. Es mangelt wie gesagt nicht so stark an Geld, dass ich arbeiten gehen müsste). Natürlich hast du nicht alle Jugendlichen einschliesslich mich gemeint (was ich einfach mal so annehme) aber tatsächlich ist es so, dass mir auf Anhieb niemand in meinem Freundeskreis einfällt, der auf deine Beschreibung annähernd zutrifft. Ich glaube fast deine Aussage ist genauso unüberlegt und naiv wie der Threadtitel selbst...


----------



## shadow24 (18. Dezember 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Besonders intelligent ist es jedenfalls nicht, hier praktisch öffentlich über seinen Drogenkonsum zu berichten...


*auf das Bildchen in der Sig und auf den Wohnort schiel,die Antwort auf Drogenkonsum runterschluck und gaaanz leise aus dem fred stehl*


----------



## sympathisant (18. Dezember 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Nur mal um sich besser in die Sicht des Anderen reinversetzen zu können, würde ich gerne erfahren, wie alt du bist. Ich jedenfalls bin in ein paar Wochen 18 und denke nicht, dass deine Beschreibung auf mich zutrifft. Ich habe nicht wenig Geld; mein Vater verdient recht gut und mir "fehlt es an nichts" sag ich mal. Aber ich bekomme nicht all das was ich will bzw. will nicht alles, was andere haben oder was mir mein Leben erleichtert^^. Verschulden tue ich mich auch nicht, bin eher der sparsame (gehe nicht arbeiten, Schule und so. Es mangelt wie gesagt nicht so stark an Geld, dass ich arbeiten gehen müsste). Natürlich hast du nicht alle Jugendlichen einschliesslich mich gemeint (was ich einfach mal so annehme) aber tatsächlich ist es so, dass mir auf Anhieb niemand in meinem Freundeskreis einfällt, der auf deine Beschreibung annähernd zutrifft. Ich glaube fast deine Aussage ist genauso unüberlegt und naiv wie der Threadtitel selbst...



34. und hab n haufen freunde mit kindern ... und da ist töchterchen schon mal sauer, wenn für den freitagabend papa mal nicht 20 euro (oder mehr locker) macht. arbeit ist langweilig und macht keinen spass. aber das handy darf nicht älter als 6 monate sein. und so weiter ... 

du hast nicht wenig geld? schön für dich. du musst nicht arbeiten gehen. noch schöner für dich. aber du hast doch bestimmt auch auch n PC, n handy und schielst zum führerschein und so weiter. wovon bezahlst du abende mit freunden, klamotten und wenn dein PC die hufe hochreisst, wer kauft dir nen neuen? papa?! oder du sparst dein taschengeld, was ja irgendwie das gleiche ist ...

klingt genau nach dem was ich gemeint habe.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (18. Dezember 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Besonders intelligent ist es jedenfalls nicht, hier praktisch öffentlich über seinen Drogenkonsum zu berichten...


Ich hab' berichtet, dass ich aufgehört habe ! <- Sollte das bestraft werden, selbst wenn ich es einem Polizisten ins Gesicht sagen würde, wäre diese Welt ein Gefängniss.

Zum Geld -> Ich lebe in der mittleren Mittelschicht (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), habe ein Migro Natel (das günstigste was grad da war), weil die anderen immer so schnell kaputt gehen und kann von mir behaupten gut mit Geld umzugehen. Ich bekomm umgerechnet einfach 65 Euro Taschengeld im Monat, PC + Zubehör und Kleidung kauf' ich mir aber selbst.

Grüsse.


----------



## jainza (18. Dezember 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> 34. und hab n haufen freunde mit kindern ... und da ist töchterchen schon mal sauer, wenn für den freitagabend papa mal nicht 20 euro (oder mehr locker) macht. arbeit ist langweilig und macht keinen spass. aber das handy darf nicht älter als 6 monate sein. und so weiter ...
> 
> du hast nicht wenig geld? schön für dich. du musst nicht arbeiten gehen. noch schöner für dich. aber du hast doch bestimmt auch auch n PC, n handy und schielst zum führerschein und so weiter. wovon bezahlst du abende mit freunden, klamotten und wenn dein PC die hufe hochreisst, wer kauft dir nen neuen? papa?! oder du sparst dein taschengeld, was ja irgendwie das gleiche ist ...
> 
> klingt genau nach dem was ich gemeint habe.



man sollte es trotzdem nicht so sehr verallgemeinern. Bin jetzt auch seit ein paar Wochen 18 und gerade dabei Abitur zu machen. Finanziell geht es mir mit Sicherheit nicht schlecht, mein Vater hat sehr früh mit viel Mühe Geld für mich auf diversen Festgeldkonten überschrieben, die dann mit meinem 18 alle aus liefen und von dann meinte er, dass ich mich jetzt darum kümmern sollte und ihn aber natürlich um Rat fragen darf. Hab mir dann nach dem 18 ein neues Handy gekauft (180&#8364, nachdem mein altes 3 Jahre lang treue Dienste geleistet hat. Auch sonst vergleiche ich, und meine Freunde, eigentlich oft Preise um nicht sinnlos Geld zu verpulvern.
DU hast sicherlich Recht, dass "meine" Generation die Geldknappheit nicht mehr so stark kennt wie früher, aber einen vergoldeten Arsch habe ich sicherlich nicht. Als ich mir einen neuen PC kaufen wollte (mittlerweile 1,5 Jahre her und er steht immer^^), was im Sommer war und ich nicht alles von meinem Girokonto abbuchen lassen wollte, da dann sonst kein Geld mehr da gewesen wäre habe ich dann im Garten gearbeitet und das Haus geputzt, sodass meine Eltern dann als "Lohn" etwas da zugegeben haben. 
Nebenbei, den Führerschein habe ich auch selbst bezahlt, mit dem Geld, dass meine Oma bei meiner Geburt für mich angelegt hatte und immer wieder ein wenig von ihrer Rente überwiesen hat.
Geschenke für Geburtstag und Weihnachten zahle ich selbst, ebenso wie Disco besuche, Kinoabende und ähnliches, da meine Eltern der richtigen Meinung sind, dass dich dafür dass Taschengeld bekomme und es Recht, um damit sinnvoll über die Runden zu kommen, womit sie absolut Recht haben.
Bei Kleidung sagen mir meine Eltern "x Euro geben wir die für die eine Hose, wenn deine teurer ist, musst du den Rest selbst bezahlen" oder auch "du hast dieses Jahr ein Paar Sommerschuhe bekommen, das Paar vom Vorjahr ist noch absolut in Ordnung, von uns gibt es nicht s mehr. Du kannst dir natürlich von deinem Taschengeld welche kaufen, wenn du meinst du musst" Da man als Mann aber ja eh nie neue Klamotten braucht höre ich solche Sprüche sehr selten, meine Schwester hingegen hat sich regelmäßig Sachen von ihrem Taschengeld gekauft.
Also ganz so leicht ist es sicherlich nicht und Verallgemeinerungen sind ja eigentlich sowieso immer schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364; @0/8/15 Causal: schön erkannt und gewollt gewesen. Ein Mathematiker würde bei einer solchen Aussage aus rasten, da es ja dass Ziel der Mathematik/Physik ist, die Problemen immer zu verallgemeinern, damit man sie nach Möglichkeit mit nur einer Formel berechnen kann


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (18. Dezember 2009)

jainza schrieb:


> und Verallgemeinerungen sind ja eigentlich sowieso *immer schlecht*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


HÖHÖ Oxymoron oder so =)


----------



## Konov (18. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Ich hab' berichtet, dass ich aufgehört habe ! <- Sollte das bestraft werden, selbst wenn ich es einem Polizisten ins Gesicht sagen würde, wäre diese Welt ein Gefängniss.



Das sicher nicht, aber der Besitz ist strafbar wie du sicher weißt. Allerdings gibt es eine mehr oder weniger merkwürdige Gesetzeslücke in Deutschland; Wer raucht macht sich nicht strafbar, aber wer raucht besitzt im Grunde genommen auch. ^^


----------



## F-S-N (18. Dezember 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich finds einfach lächerlich, wenn Jugendliche sich selbst in den Dreck ziehen. bzw. ihre Altersgruppe. Ich bin auch Jugendlicher und ich tus auch nicht. Es ist einfach abstrus.


Was ist daran lächerlich???

Darf ich mich nur über dumme Kinder oder Erwachsene beschweren??


Nicht über die ganzen dummen Jugendlichen die ich in meiner klasse habe?? Bei denen ich es direkt mitbekomme wenn sie sich bescheuert benehmen.




Ich verstehe nicht was daran falsch sein soll...


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. Dezember 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> 34. und hab n haufen freunde mit kindern ... und da ist töchterchen schon mal sauer, wenn für den freitagabend papa mal nicht 20 euro (oder mehr locker) macht. arbeit ist langweilig und macht keinen spass. aber das handy darf nicht älter als 6 monate sein. und so weiter ...
> 
> du hast nicht wenig geld? schön für dich. du musst nicht arbeiten gehen. noch schöner für dich. aber du hast doch bestimmt auch auch n PC, n handy und schielst zum führerschein und so weiter. wovon bezahlst du abende mit freunden, klamotten und wenn dein PC die hufe hochreisst, wer kauft dir nen neuen? papa?! oder du sparst dein taschengeld, was ja irgendwie das gleiche ist ...
> 
> klingt genau nach dem was ich gemeint habe.



Bullshit. Ich habe sowohl Handy (es gibt wohl keinen der das nicht hat) als auch Pc (selbst bezahlt, wenn der im Eimer ist kauf ich mir selbst nen neuen). Führerschein habe ich und Abende mit Freunden bezahle ich zu 100% von meinem Geld. Ich gehe in den Ferien Arbeiten *wenn* ich Geld brauche und naja zum Thema Klamotten: Ich sag ma ich bin keiner der jede Woche neue Schuhe und was weiß ich kauft.

Was fändest du angemessen? Wenn die Familie arm ist, man selbst an Lebensqualität verliert weil man in der Kindheit bzw. Jugend arbeiten gehen muss und sich alles selbst erkaufen muss? Findest du das erstrebenswert und im Gegenzug verwerflich, wenn man zur oberen Mittelschicht gehört?

Von der von dir beschriebenen Sorte pupertierender Mädchen kenne ich auch einige und das ist wirklich teilweise übertrieben. Die 14 jährige Tocher einer bekannten ist so eine und ist nach zahlreichen  Exzessen, die ich hier nicht weiter ausführe schliesslich in einer Ganztagsbetreuung gelandet, da ein Leben mit ihr nicht mehr möglich war. Das ist keinesfalls die Norm. Jedenfalls da, wo ich herkomme.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Dezember 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> 34. und hab n haufen freunde mit kindern ... und da ist töchterchen schon mal sauer, wenn für den freitagabend papa mal nicht 20 euro (oder mehr locker) macht. arbeit ist langweilig und macht keinen spass. aber das handy darf nicht älter als 6 monate sein. und so weiter ...
> 
> du hast nicht wenig geld? schön für dich. du musst nicht arbeiten gehen. noch schöner für dich. aber du hast doch bestimmt auch auch n PC, n handy und schielst zum führerschein und so weiter. wovon bezahlst du abende mit freunden, klamotten und wenn dein PC die hufe hochreisst, wer kauft dir nen neuen? papa?! oder du sparst dein taschengeld, was ja irgendwie das gleiche ist ...
> 
> klingt genau nach dem was ich gemeint habe.



Also, Ich gebe zu ich hab auch viele Sachen bekommen, aber seit ich Geld verdienen schenken mir meine Eltern Trotzendem noch Sachen, Z.b die Xbox 360 die ich habe?? wollte die nach weihachten kaufen... hab sie aber von meinen Eltern zu Weihnachten bekommen. Bei meinem Geburtstag hab sie mir die helft des Iphones Bezahlt... 

Krieg ich da durch alles in Arsch geschoben? ich zwinge sie ja nicht das zeug zu kaufen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zum Thema Handy ich kenne viele die nicht das neuste Modell haben, oder PC? ich kenne eine die PC aus 2000 hat.... weil sie noch nicht arbeite und die Eltern keinen neuen Kaufen. 

oder mein bester Freund der leider im Moment keine Lehrstelle findet, der hat in seinem Zimmer nicht mal ein Bett, alles was er hat ist Kleider Schrank Schreibtisch mit einem Laptop denn er sicher selber gekauft hat. 

jeder Erziehung ist anderes, die einen meinen es ist Gut Dem Kind alles zu kaufen was es will, die anderen meinen es ist gut dem Kind teilweise Sachen kaufen was es möchte (in der Kategorie bin wohl ich) oder dem Kind nix zu kaufen es soll selber kaufen.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> weil *sie* noch nicht arbeite und *seine* Eltern keinen neuen Kaufen.



Ehm... Deutsch? 

Und zum Thema: es hängt von der einzelnen Person ab, natürlich auch die Umstände in der Familie. Jedoch muss ich sagen, dass die meisten Leute auf meiner Schule leider assoziale Schweine sind. Was mich aber wirklich schockiert ist, wie jung die "Übeltäter" inzwischen sind. Die lachen sich dann meisten danach noch voll einen ab weil sie jemanden in die "Säck_*E*_" geworfen haben. Erst gestern passiert.


----------



## Lily (18. Dezember 2009)

ich denke da hat sich heute auch nicht viel geändert. 
so vor 10 jahren, als ich 16 war, gabs genauso viele kleinkriminelle möchtegerngangster unter gleichaltrigen wie heute.
vielleicht nimmt das heute mehr wahr als früher...

man sollte sich nicht daran aufhängen wie schlimm die anderen sind, sondern sich mal an die eigene nase packen^^


----------



## Vanth1 (18. Dezember 2009)

Ist der thread witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich lese hier das leute aus der 10.klasse und höher kleine verprügeln,6.klässler z.b.
Meine Fresse ist das peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vergreift euch mal an leuten in eurem alter.
Und dan damit noch anzugeben .....untermenschen


Dan meckern leute die 13 sind über die jugend von heute.....idioten



Ich amüsiere mich hier weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ist der thread witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


QFAFT


----------



## Ykon (18. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ist der thread witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schade, dass nicht alle so schlau und erwachsen sind wie du. Dann bräuchte man so ein Forum ja garnicht .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (18. Dezember 2009)

Ykon schrieb:


> Schade, dass nicht alle so schlau und erwachsen sind wie du. Dann bräuchte man so ein Forum ja garnicht ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab nie gesagt ich sei schlau und erwachsen,es ist einfach nur peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Dezember 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ehm... Deutsch?
> 
> Und zum Thema: es hängt von der einzelnen Person ab, natürlich auch die Umstände in der Familie. Jedoch muss ich sagen, dass die meisten Leute auf meiner Schule leider assoziale Schweine sind. Was mich aber wirklich schockiert ist, wie jung die "Übeltäter" inzwischen sind. Die lachen sich dann meisten danach noch voll einen ab weil sie jemanden in die "Säck_*E*_" geworfen haben. Erst gestern passiert.



Ehm Deutsch?^^ Verstehe nicht ganz was mit dem letzten Satz gemeint ist. Bitte um Erklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (19. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ich lese hier das leute aus der 10.klasse und höher kleine verprügeln,6.klässler z.b.
> Meine Fresse ist das peinlich
> 
> 
> ...


Rechtfertigung (Tja ich kann es einfach nicht lassen):
Vor 4 Jahren hab' ich mich aufgeregt, die in der neunten Klasse wären ja so böse, weil sie mich anpöbeln, obwohl ich nichts gemacht hab'.
-Doch ! Die hier bei mir, greifen mich mit Sand-Balons an, oder schmieren meinen Sattel mit honig ein. 
Wenn ein kleines Ars***och etwas verbricht, ist es immernoch verbrochen.
Ich verhalte mich nur deffensiv.
Wenn daran etwas falsch sein sollte, erkläre es mir bitte.
Grüsse.


----------



## Vanth1 (19. Dezember 2009)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Rechtfertigung (Tja ich kann es einfach nicht lassen):
> Vor 4 Jahren hab' ich mich aufgeregt, die in der neunten Klasse wären ja so böse, weil sie mich anpöbeln, obwohl ich nichts gemacht hab'.
> -Doch ! Die hier bei mir, greifen mich mit Sand-Balons an, oder schmieren meinen Sattel mit honig ein.
> Wenn ein kleines Ars***och etwas verbricht, ist es immernoch verbrochen.
> ...


Okay das ist ein extrem fall,aber trotzdem musst du die nicht so verprügeln,kannst die bloss stellen oder was anderes,ohne gewalt zu nutzen,obwohl ich bin einer der ständig gewalt benutzt und es als erste möglichkeit in betracht zieht aaaaaaber,was hab ich davon nen kleinen sack zu tlöten den ich blamieren kann oder andere sachen machen kann die schlimmer sind ?dan muss ich ihn doch nicht schlagen!

Du musst ihnen beibringen respekt zu haben,und wenn du sie schlägst bekommen sie angst,aber angst ist kein respekt


----------



## dragon1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich stimme Vanth zu...
Ich hab mich zwar oft nicht unter kontrolle und reagiere ab und zu spontan mit einem Wutausbruch, aber stolz darauf bin ich nie, und bekaempfe es - erfolge hab ich bereits


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (19. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> was hab ich davon nen kleinen sack zu tlöten den ich blamieren kann oder andere sachen machen kann die schlimmer sind ?dan muss ich ihn doch nicht schlagen!


ähm, ich töte die doch nicht. Villeicht werf ich sie in einen Brunnen, oder trete die ein bis zwei Mal.
Grüsse.


----------



## Vanth1 (19. Dezember 2009)

War jetzt auch nicht ernst gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benrok (21. Dezember 2009)

Jugendliche testen nunmal aus wo ihre Grenzen liegen.
Ob das jetzt in Hinblick auf Drogen/Alkoholkonsum oder im Hinblick darauf ist wie weit sie bei ihren Mitmenschen gehen können.

Das ist heute so, war schon immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben.

Die Art wie die Gesellschaft mit ihnen umgeht kann das ganze zwar verändern aber es bleibt im Prinzip das selbe.


----------



## Zonalar (22. Dezember 2009)

"Die Jugend von Heute ist ja so böse und durchtrieben!"
Seit wie vielen jahrhunderten wird dieser Satz rezitiert von den Erwachsenen UND Jugendlichen diesiger Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der einfachste Weg, sich gegen kleinere Bälger zu behaupten ist die Faust, ganz klar. Zudem hat dies auch ein "guter" Beigeschmack, da man sich dann endlich mal die Wut rausgeprügelt hat. Allerdings bekommen dann die Kinder auch Wunden, die sogar bis in die Psyche reicht und langfristige Folgen für die Kinder haben kann.

Was mir mal passiert ist: Ich war 12, als ich die Treppe raufging richtung Schulzimmer. Ich war nicth achtsam und habe ausversehen einen 16-Jährigen Bulldozer gestreift (er war grösser und breiter...). Da hat er ausgeholt und mir eine Gescheuert, bevor ich mich entschuldigen konnte.

Dieses Erlebniss hab ich bis heute nie vergessen. Und verstehen kann ich es nur teilweise. Das war damals echt traumatisierend, denn ich war damals nicht so aktiv im selber verteidigen und hat ausgeprägte Minderwertigkeits-Komplexe.

 Für mich war sein kleiner Ausrutscher, weil er vielleicht schlechte Laune hatte, weil er Stress mit sonst jemanden hat (vllt Vater, kenn ihn ja nicht), gar nicht gewollt. Er reagierte wohl so, wie es ihm als erstes in den Kopf stieg --> Zuschlagen

Leute, ich hasse das. Gebraucht euren Verstand, und nicht eure Faust, selbst wenn ihr denkt, es ist die einzige Möglichkeit.

Jedesmal, als ich persöhnlich mich mit der Faust zur Wehr setzte, schaffte ich meistens auch nur ein Schlag, der dann auch setzte. Danach, hab ich nur noch geheult. Zu mehr war ich nicht instande, denn ich wusste, dass ich meine eigene Regegl gebrochen habe. In jedem Fall, wo meine Fäuste sprachen, waren die Jungs gleichalt/älter, und haben mich wirklich ungerecht behandelt. 
Viele Jungs in meiner damaligen Schule (jezz bin ich draussen, bin 17) haben sich einfach daran gewöhnt! Entweder du machst jemand fertig, um selber gut dazustehen, oder du wirst fertiggemacht.

Ich habe meine ganze Schulzeit lang, dagegen gewehrt und gekämpft, diese Einstellung zu akzeptieren. Und ich habe dies eben auch Öffentlich bekannt. Also ich habs meinen Klassen"kameraden" auch gesagt, wie scheisse ich das finde. Je nach dem reagierten sie unterschiedlich.
 Ein paar akzeptierten mich und versuchte, gut mit mir auszukommen. 
Andere ignorierten mich: Wenn man sich mit so einem einlässt, gerät man doch nur in Schwierigkeiten. 
Und ein grosser Teil bekämpfe mich, denn ich stelle ihr ganzes bequemes Lebenseinstellung infrage. Sie wissen, dass es verletzt, wenn man sich seine Position in der Schule durch niedermachen anderer holt. Aber es ist der einfachste Weg. Und man möchte das doch nicht aufgeben, wenn man vorher gut damit gefahren ist.

Heute  verstehe ich, warum ich damals ausgestossen wurde. Aber bereuht habe ich meine Entscheidung nie. ich werde weiterkämpfen, und für die stehen, die in diesen Fällen einfach nur Opfer sind. Und wenn ich mir ein blutiges Auge dabei hole. Das ist es mir Wert.

PS: Ach scheisse... ich zittere wieder beim Schreiben. Und das tu ich nur, wenn ich etwas wichtiges schreibe, was für mich sehr wichtig ist. Wenn ich wirklich überzeugt bin... 
Is komisch, passiert aber wirklich nur dann ^^


----------



## Berghammer71 (22. Dezember 2009)

> Wie denkt ihr über die Jugend Heute?



..denk da garnicht nach.

Hat alles positive und negative Seiten, damals hätte man schlicht gesagt es geht Richtung Dekadenz.

Schlecht ist jedenfalls das gute Tugenden die der Allgemeinheit zu Gute kamen einfach verschwinden.

Das schlechte dürfte langfristig überwiegen, so dass es demnächst immer neue Kontroversen nach
härteren Strafen ziehen wird.

Nehmen wir auch mal ein Beispiel, das Blenden von Flugzeugen - früher wäre man dafür sowas von
geoutet worden, dass es nicht wirklich zusätzlich einer neuen Strafe bedürfte. Heute sind viele 
zusehr mit ihren eigenen Problemen beschäftigt, dass wohl erst etwas gesehen müßte bevor die Öffentlichkeit
ein größeres Augenmerk darauf richtete.

Also alles in allem geht es immer mehr Richtung Amiland, hat gute Seiten - aber auch verdammt schlechte,
wenn man als Opfer dasteht.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Heute  verstehe ich, warum ich damals ausgestossen wurde. Aber bereuht habe ich meine Entscheidung nie. ich werde weiterkämpfen, und für die stehen, die in diesen Fällen einfach nur Opfer sind. Und wenn ich mir ein blutiges Auge dabei hole. Das ist es mir Wert.


nicht böse gemeint,aber das fiel mir dabei wieder ein:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bP9_bcDPW28


----------



## Vanth1 (22. Dezember 2009)

ich denke ,wenn man weiss wie es zu benutzen ist,sind worte viel gefährlicher als waffen oder fäuste.
Den normalerweise vergeht ja ein Blaues Auge oder was auch immer,aber wenn du weisst wie du dich mit worten verteidigen kannst
und auf die psyche der person gehst,lässt du mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit langanhaltende probleme bei ihm.
Das weiß ich aus eigener erfahrung,das soetwas funktioniert.
Es klappt natürlich nicht bei jedem aber bei vielen und ich muss mich mit niemanden schlagen.
Und mit worte mein ich jetzt nicht "hurensohn" etc.

Wenn man auf die Psyche der person geht und ihn dort auch irgendwie trifft,gibt es einen langanhaltenden schaden und 
dafür brauch mein keine gewalt


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Dezember 2009)

sowas wie: "DEINE MUDDA HAT DIE NIE WIRKLICH GELIEBT!!!"


----------



## Vanth1 (22. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sowas wie: "DEINE MUDDA HAT DIE NIE WIRKLICH GELIEBT!!!"


Niveau ist für dich nur ne Handcreme wa?^^

Nein spaß,aber sowas mein ich nicht


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Niveau ist für dich nur ne Handcreme wa?^^
> 
> Nein spaß,aber sowas mein ich nicht



Für dich sind die einzigen Auswirkungen eines physischen Angriffs Schmerzen?


----------



## Vanth1 (22. Dezember 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Für dich sind die einzigen Auswirkungen eines physischen Angriffs Schmerzen?


Pysische schmerzen,nicht körperlich.natürlich gibt es noch andere sachen,aber ich ziehe es vor als jemanden schade zuzufügen und mich dafür 
auch selber in gefahr zubringen,rechtlich z.b.


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube du verwechselst gerade physisch mit psychisch^^

rechtlich bringst du dich btw mit beiden Arten von Angriffen in Gefahr.


----------



## Zonalar (22. Dezember 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> nicht böse gemeint,aber das fiel mir dabei wieder ein:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bP9_bcDPW28


 Ach hör auf mit diesem Lied^^ Ja, es gefällt mir sehr, und ich bekomme auch Gänsehaut, aber trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das is mir peinlich :>


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Dezember 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ach hör auf mit diesem Lied^^ Ja, es gefällt mir sehr, und ich bekomme auch Gänsehaut, aber trotzdem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sollte es auchs ien. Mal im ernst. Wie kommt man auf so ein Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Ich krieg immer fremdschämen, wenn ich das hör...
Und nur wegen so Leuten wie dir wird sowas produziert. NUR WEGEN DIR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Zonalar (22. Dezember 2009)

Fremdschämen? FREMDSCHÄMEN!
Du! DUUUU!...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nein ich bin nicht wütend, es ist ja nur EIN Lied. Ich kenne eine Menge anderer Lieder, die sich genauso gut anhören, aber bei denen Gott direkter gepriesen wird. Meiner auffassung nach hat es dieses Lied in die Charts geschafft, weil der Name Gott nicht direkt drin vorkommt. Aber wenn man Christ ist und dieses Lied hört, ist es was völlig anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ääähm, ja, mir macht es nichts aus, mit leuten die ich auch mal nicht sooo gut kenne, über Gott udn die Welt zu diskutieren und zu reden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach, wärt ihr doch blos dabei gewesen, als das Musical "Santa reloadet" gelaufen ist. Es war eine Tour von unserer Kirche ICF-Zürich, die es in jedem grösseren ICF in Deutschland und der Schweiz aufgeführt hat. DAS WAR SO GEIL! Ihr habt echt etwas verpasst :>


----------

